# British communities?



## frannrod (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello everyone

Hubby and I are in the final year of our run up to retiring to Spain. Been learning the language for 2 years (GCSE this year!), gradually clearing 20 years of accumulated junk from the house, and doing lots of research. Things have changed in the last 2 years, obviously - especially financially - but we're keeping it real and still believe we can manage. 

We still haven't decided where we want to settle. Over the last two years we've made numerous exploratory trips - started at Malaga and working our way up the coast. In a few weeks we're coming to explore the coast north of Barcelona.

Anyway - here's my question. We don't want to plonk ourselves in the middle of a large British community, but we don't want to be entirely cut off either. My Spanish is coming along pretty well, but after 2 years hubby acknowledges that it's unlikely he'll ever be able to have a decent relaxed chat with a Spaniard, and chatting is his passion. We haven't been attracted to the areas where there is obviously a large British community, but when we get away from those areas, hubby gets frightened. 

Can anyone give me an idea of what sort of British community we might find in the areas where there's no obvious British presence? This is an area of our "research" that we really don't have much idea about, as all our trips so far have been about getting a general feel for the areas we've visited. Everyone tells us there are Brits everywhere, British bar in every town - but what does that really MEAN in terms of a social life?

We want to get to know our Spanish neighbours. We're not really party people. Rod likes tinkering with old cars and bikes and computers and generally mending things. I have a feeling he'll make some friends with like minded Spaniards that way. We both like music and I'm hoping we can find some live music bars wherever we end up. I play the drums and the only "pie in the sky" dream I have is to meet up with some geriatric rockers and perhaps form a band. I'm not banking on it however!

If anyone can give us some insight , we'd be grateful.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

frannrod said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Hubby and I are in the final year of our run up to retiring to Spain. Been learning the language for 2 years (GCSE this year!), gradually clearing 20 years of accumulated junk from the house, and doing lots of research. Things have changed in the last 2 years, obviously - especially financially - but we're keeping it real and still believe we can manage.
> 
> ...


Why not look at Galicia (you won't find many of us on this forum!!). There's a lot of English speaking Spanish nationals around here as there are a lot of "retornados" - but no expat communities as such....you'll be able to experience that real spanish feel to living but also you won't feel so cut off either. Congrats on the GCSE by the way - keep up with it....and by the way, your hubby should not be worried - all the classes in the world are great before you arrive here, but it's really living it where you'll pick up so much more.

There are quite a few brits in places such as Pontevedra, but have yet to see any evidence of expat communities as such (and personally, that's the way I like it!!). You'll always bump into English speaking people, especially around the coast line and the towns of course and as I mentioned above, and of course with all the retornados, you'd be surprised that one day you could be saying something something aside to your hubby for example in the local village bakery and someone will start chatting to you in English! I do however agree that if your must haves include English or English speaking doctor/dentists, etc that cannot be guaranteed anywhere near as highly as in the south. People here are really friendly though (and patient) and I have yet to see any sign of the problems recently mentioned it the forum regarding Spanish starting to feel a little cold towards the brits. 

Another major plus, is that Galicia building has never been thin/single walled for summer holiday only properties - it can be cold and damp here and the level/quality of construction reflects this so that winters might not be as personally cold as they can be in the south.

Local foodstuff/fresh produce abundant - yes you can still live fairly decently (well, depends on your definition I suppose) quite cheaply and the quality of life is wonderful. Culture, art, music and a ton of celtic history in abundance is celebrated to the maximum here and makes all the local free fiestas, bbqs, ferias, well worth visiting.

OK, that's enough and I promise you I don't work for the Galician Tourist Board!!! Oh yes, and you can fly back to the UK really cheaply (as little as 60 euros each way).

Tallulah.x


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We live in a small village about an hour Inland from Malaga. There are about 10 British families here and many others in the surrounding villages. The British here integrate well with the Spanish who are very friendly. The Village has a Womans Association Which most of the British women belong to, they organize outings, meals and such like. The village puts on regular coach trips in the summer, which are very cheap. There are also keep fit clubs, dancing classes and loads of other stuff. In the summer there is a swimming club at the municiple pool. There are Tennis courts and a football pitch. Everywhere the British are encouraged to mix with the Spanish. I don't know if all villages are this friendly, but ours certainly is!!!!


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

frannrod said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Hubby and I are in the final year of our run up to retiring to Spain. Been learning the language for 2 years (GCSE this year!), gradually clearing 20 years of accumulated junk from the house, and doing lots of research. Things have changed in the last 2 years, obviously - especially financially - but we're keeping it real and still believe we can manage.
> 
> ...


Well I'm biased as we have a place in Pedreguer just outside Denia. We came across Denia by accident in 2002 on our way back from Valencia popping in to the various villages and loved it. We came back a year later and it already felt like home, we will be retiring there next year and can't wait. The area boasts of some of the best air and water quality according to the WHO and you are just 100 Km from Valencia (which is a beautiful city in my opinion) and the same from Alicante. There is a British presence but not over powering, Stravinsky has a place in Javea just next door to Denia so he’s the expert on the area and can probably give better advice. We have only been coming there for summer (4 weeks) and winter (1 week) holidays for the last 7 years. Google the area and you’ll find a lot of information comes up. Where ever you choose good luck.


----------



## Guiri (Mar 23, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> We live in a small village about an hour Inland from Malaga. There are about 10 British families here and many others in the surrounding villages. The British here integrate well with the Spanish who are very friendly. The Village has a Womans Association Which most of the British women belong to, they organize outings, meals and such like. The village puts on regular coach trips in the summer, which are very cheap. There are also keep fit clubs, dancing classes and loads of other stuff. In the summer there is a swimming club at the municiple pool. There are Tennis courts and a football pitch. Everywhere the British are encouraged to mix with the Spanish. I don't know if all villages are this friendly, but ours certainly is!!!!


wow whats the name of your village ??


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Guiri said:


> wow whats the name of your village ??


Isla Redonda, there are only about 300 houses, so it's not on many maps


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> We live in a small village about an hour Inland from Malaga. There are about 10 British families here and many others in the surrounding villages. The British here integrate well with the Spanish who are very friendly. The Village has a Womans Association Which most of the British women belong to, they organize outings, meals and such like. The village puts on regular coach trips in the summer, which are very cheap. There are also keep fit clubs, dancing classes and loads of other stuff. In the summer there is a swimming club at the municiple pool. There are Tennis courts and a football pitch. Everywhere the British are encouraged to mix with the Spanish. I don't know if all villages are this friendly, but ours certainly is!!!!


Hey Cazzy,

Maybe Carnosa has read this post of yours already, but she's got a sister in the Malaga area and is looking for somewhere for her and her disabled daughter - maybe you know something regarding activities for the disabled in your area? Her daughter has a learning disability and is finding it hard to make friends - wants to do drama and singing....Carnosa's on the thread regarding benefits.

Best regards,

Tallulah.x


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Hey Cazzy,
> 
> Maybe Carnosa has read this post of yours already, but she's got a sister in the Malaga area and is looking for somewhere for her and her disabled daughter - maybe you know something regarding activities for the disabled in your area? Her daughter has a learning disability and is finding it hard to make friends - wants to do drama and singing....Carnosa's on the thread regarding benefits.
> 
> ...


I don't know about disabled facilities. Do you know how old her daughter is? There is a disabled girl at the local school. She seems to be very well accepted.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

decgraham said:


> There is a British presence but not over powering, Stravinsky has a place in Javea just next door to Denia so he’s the expert on the area and can probably give better advice.


Ahem ........ much as I like visiting Javea, which I do on a weekly basis, I wouldn't want to live there.

I actually live outide Oliva on a mountainside.

We went for a meal in Pedregeur the other night as it boasts a very good Indian Restaurant.

I would heartily recommend the Northern Costa Blanca to the OP. By that I am talking about the borders to the Costa Del Azahar which is Gandia, Oliva, Cullar etc.

The countryside around here is beautiful, only minutes inland you have national parks and some lovely towns. We have the benefit of blue flag beaches should you require them, numerous good "Spanish" restaurants, friendly locals and good transport links to both Valencia & Alicante Airport.

There is an English presence here, as you will find in most areas of the Costas .... but I dont find it overpowering .... and we had more or less the same requirements as you when we moved here

Can I just say it is so refreshing to see someone who seems to be doing things absolutely correctly. The language, the research ...... if more people did this then they would not be dissapointed when they came here. I always say ..... go visit your chosen area in January or February and see what you think of it then.

Good luck, if you want any further info on _this_ area then let me know


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Ahem ........ much as I like visiting Javea, which I do on a weekly basis, I wouldn't want to live there.
> 
> I actually live outide Oliva on a mountainside.
> 
> ...


People just don't realize how cold it gets!!!!!!!!!! We bought our house in the snow


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Ahem ........ much as I like visiting Javea, which I do on a weekly basis, I wouldn't want to live there.
> 
> I actually live outide Oliva on a mountainside.
> 
> ...


Sorry Stravinsky, yes I remember its Oliva,  I went in the wrong direction, but I did remember you mentioning about going to the Pedreguer market on a Sunday, and of course its in easy reach of both places.


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

*Galicia, Galicia*

Where are you? 
Your experience mirrors ours and we love living here.
xx







My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Why not look at Galicia (you won't find many of us on this forum!!). There's a lot of English speaking Spanish nationals around here as there are a lot of "retornados" - but no expat communities as such....you'll be able to experience that real spanish feel to living but also you won't feel so cut off either. Congrats on the GCSE by the way - keep up with it....and by the way, your hubby should not be worried - all the classes in the world are great before you arrive here, but it's really living it where you'll pick up so much more.
> 
> There are quite a few brits in places such as Pontevedra, but have yet to see any evidence of expat communities as such (and personally, that's the way I like it!!). You'll always bump into English speaking people, especially around the coast line and the towns of course and as I mentioned above, and of course with all the retornados, you'd be surprised that one day you could be saying something something aside to your hubby for example in the local village bakery and someone will start chatting to you in English! I do however agree that if your must haves include English or English speaking doctor/dentists, etc that cannot be guaranteed anywhere near as highly as in the south. People here are really friendly though (and patient) and I have yet to see any sign of the problems recently mentioned it the forum regarding Spanish starting to feel a little cold towards the brits.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Where are you?
> Your experience mirrors ours and we love living here.
> xx


Afternoon Norma!

We're in La Coruna, close to the coast heading towards Ferrol. Gorgeous isn't it?! Whereabouts are you guys? Have you been here long? We came here four years ago, and yeah sure we've had a few headaches along the way, but we've all really settled well and haven't regretted our decision to be here instead of the UK.

Tallulah.x


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Inland, in O Savinao (Lugo).
I love the coast. If there was anywhere else that we'd chose, it would be the north coast. Somewhere like Puerto Bares. 
We moved here last year, but bought in 2004. 
My Castellano and Galego have improved due to two weeks in hospital! I only got out yesterday and can't fault the health system.
Not many people speak English here and being forced by circumstance to speak Castellano in the hospital has been very useful.
The Galego here, is more of a mix of the two languages and is quite easy to follow.
Hasn't the weather been amazing? 
It's more like the beginning of May here, it's so green. 

In our village, there are three families went off to England. They all had a really positive experience there (although it was in the 1960s). It's all rather touching and unusual to hear that the Brits welcomed them. 

It's a wonderful place. 
xxxxx




My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Afternoon Norma!
> 
> We're in La Coruna, close to the coast heading towards Ferrol. Gorgeous isn't it?! Whereabouts are you guys? Have you been here long? We came here four years ago, and yeah sure we've had a few headaches along the way, but we've all really settled well and haven't regretted our decision to be here instead of the UK.
> 
> Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Inland, in O Savinao (Lugo).
> I love the coast. If there was anywhere else that we'd chose, it would be the north coast. Somewhere like Puerto Bares.
> We moved here last year, but bought in 2004.
> My Castellano and Galego have improved due to two weeks in hospital! I only got out yesterday and can't fault the health system.
> ...


Well, I hope you're much better now  I agree, you have to be almost forced into a position to speak it - and as I've said before on a previous post, great going to lessons beforehand but it's really living it on a daily basis where you absorb so much more. We have a lot of members of my husband's side who were in the UK in the 1960s - they could write an epic novel on their experiences! We've got friends up in Monforte (Escairon area) - that near you? Also would be interested to hear what drew you to Galicia in the first place (you could pm me if you prefer) as it's a bit of a hidden gem really, although becoming more and more popular.

Shame about the weather today though - but should clear up again tomorrow But that's why it's so green I guess! Still, don't mind looking out at the views, whatever the weather!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, pm'ing would be better!
xx


----------



## frannrod (Apr 23, 2008)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their helpful replies. We take everything on board. Thanks again. I think the closer we get to the move, the more we'll be here begging for help and info!


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

We are going to Moraira but we did look at Gandia and Oliva as well we liked Gandia had a nice vibe about it and Oliva the old town area was really nice and I concur with other post it has a Brit population but not over powering.

The reason we did not plump for it was school choice and Moraira just felt like us the moment we drove round there.


----------



## Beefy (Feb 28, 2009)

Brrr...yes I agree we have many a frost here in Cocentaina and the river Serpis regularly bursts its banks.....


----------



## cliveinspain (Jul 11, 2009)

Ann and I have lived in Spain since 1985 and now receive a UK State Retirement Pension and TWICE as much from working in Spain for 16 years. Cazzy does not say how old they are, nor whether any work skills they have (if they are not retired) are transferable. A top-notch PA in London will likely get little better than vills cleaning in Spain. If you need to work, and are less than fluent in Spanish and/or Valenciano, you will need to relocate into an area where there are enough Brits to provide you with an income. We have helped thousands of families with relocation problems. Clive


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

frannrod said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Hubby and I are in the final year of our run up to retiring to Spain. Been learning the language for 2 years (GCSE this year!), gradually clearing 20 years of accumulated junk from the house, and doing lots of research. Things have changed in the last 2 years, obviously - especially financially - but we're keeping it real and still believe we can manage.
> 
> ...



Well done! Seems like you're doing things the right way round like taking a look at places, asking for advice and learning the language. Thinking about the language I don't know what your experience has been when you've been over in Spain, but you might find you don't actually understand too much. Don't worry though, anything that you have learnt will stand you in good stead, and you'll still be able to progress little by little. Your husband may be right; perhaps he will have difficulties , perhaps not. I think he'll probably be able to make contacts with neighbours etc through his hobbies.
Good luck to you both and enjoy your time in Spain


----------

